# HCG Shot ( Trigger Shot )



## honeybee3

Hi i had 50mg of clomid day 5 to 9 in Jan and a HCG shot last sat 8 days ago.Had eight Follies largest was 18mm ( was made aware of multis lol ) lining just as it should be.

I just wondered if anyone else had the trigger and tested it out, how long did it take to show neg on a pregnancy test?.

and what symptoms did you get from the trigger ?. 

I did a test today and faint line,So thinking HCG is looking to be almost gone but my sickens (.)(.) pain and tiredness ohh and very low cramps are getting worse ,so if i have a very light pregnancy test then the HCG shot must be nearly out of my system so why would my symptoms be increasing not decreasing ?


----------



## Blue12

Although I had the trigger shot 4 times. I only tested it out of my system once. It was gone within 4 days, but everyone is different.

I also know that the hcg shot causes symptoms since it is the pregnancy hormone - so for me I had the sorest (.)(.) ever after the hcg and it decreased as time went on - even now at 12 weeks my (.)(.) hurt less than after the hcg trigger shot.

Goodluck.


----------



## honeybee3

Thank you ,I should of tested it out but was trying not to obsess lol.

But as my (.)(.) and nausea and cramps got worse yesterday rather than decrease i thought id test( BTW i know its far to soon to be testing :blush: ) i expected it to be a darker line due to how :sick: i am feeling,its barely there but definitely there and pink if you get me.So I'm confused as i had a trigger once before 3 years ago and i had no side effects so this is a new one to me 

And congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## cottonlily

I too have used trigger 4xs but I didn't really test it out the whole way. I tested at CD 9 (bc they say by 10 it should be gone) and had no residual hcg. So then I didn't test again til AF was supposed to show. I just wanted to make sure there were no false positives.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

8 days past trigger I tested a CLEAR negative .... I used Pregnyl


----------



## honeybee3

Thank you its 9 days past trigger tested today and neg so hcg is out i believe but ,What were your symptoms if you dont mind me asking as mine are still bad felt really icky for days now and (.)(.) oweee lol


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My boobs hurt really bad all the way up to when AF came. Plus achey, crampy uterus from day after trigger. I even had spotting around 5dpo ... I had typical pregnancy symptoms as well, headaches, hungry and tired. Unfortunately, AF came right on time this month.


----------



## Chris77

My trigger shot was out of my system within 9 days.


----------



## labmommy

Hi girls, I know its been a while since you all last posted. After your hcg shot when did your temp rise if you temp? Mine rose the next morning. I was wondering if that's normal.


----------

